# Canned Meat Review



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I have been buying canned meat at WalMart for my stash. I am not in a position to garden or can my own food, run a generator or set up house solar. For cooking, I have plenty of propane, butane, a small camp stove that uses either, and a fireplace with a shed full of wood. This evening, I thought I would give this canned meat a try before adding too many more. I am accustomed to eating fresh, most of my stash is canned so no need to cook or even warm if that becomes an issue.

This one is ground beef, ingredients are cooked ground beef and salt. No preservatives, no water added. I ate the first two bites right out of the can, room temp, always think "worst case scenario". Not bad at all. For dinner tonight, I made an envelope of onion gravy mix, and placed a portion of the beef in the gravy, and served it over instant mashed potatoes with a side of canned green beans. I was surprized at how good it was and extra comforting, too. Cost for the can (28 oz) was around $7.00. I figure I can get four to five servings out of that can. Unless I give some to my dog, too; he gobbled it right down.

This also comes with sliced beef and with chicken. I haven't tried them yet but if they are as good as this, I'm headed back for more. I will eat this anytime I don't feel like cooking or whenever I forgot to take anything out of the freezer.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I've seen it in the store, I just haven't been brave enough to try it. Guess I'll grab some. Always good to be able to add to the "edible" canned meat supply.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have used this and have a small stock on hand. I couldn't tell a difference in the fresh stuff and this after it's cooked.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Will be staying with Spam.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I was thinking about adding some Spam To the arsenal. But because my better half doesn’t do pork, I may consider this in addition to the canned chicken and fish. 

Of course if stuff really hits the fan, besides wild game I am walking distance to free range cattle. sometimes gotta chase them off my property. None of the young ones are branded and I have a smoker.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It sounds pretty good, and you made a Shepard’s Pie with it. Even better.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

...bummer

The walmarts in my area don't carry it and it's out of stock online.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife shops Walmart online for food. The nearest Walmart is on the other side of the county, about a 45 minute drive, and most of that at 65MPH.
I'll ask her to check to see if they have restocked next time she orders.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Will be staying with Spam.


Oh, I have Spam, too



2020 Convert said:


> Of course if stuff really hits the fan, besides wild game I am walking distance to free range cattle. sometimes gotta chase them off my property. None of the young ones are branded and I have a smoker.


 LOL! During certain times of the year, the pasture that borders my property line has beef cattle on it. They come right up to the fence, maybe six feet away? But I just can't figure out how to drag it over into my little back yard (across an irrigation ditch, too). 

Those small canned hams are also in my stash. Haven't tried them yet. Oh! And believe it or not, Beanie Weanies! I am not a fan of pork and beans but one evening I had one of those and it was pretty good (added hot sauce).

I will say that the ground beef is a tad bit salty, and so was the gravy mix. Together, it wasn't necessary to add any salt and I do love the stuff. But warning, if you are on a low sodium diet, you may wanna check the label for that. Also, availability, as some have noted, is sketchy. Whenever I go in there, I look for it and if they have it, I take it! Mine!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks for the review, if I can find it I will add some to my storage. I have seen them in the past, now to really start looking. I just checked on line at my local walmart and it is in stock, but if it wasn't I could order it and have it shipped there for store pickup.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the review. But a question.
If it is just you and spouse, how do you plan on storing left overs, since it's a 28 oz can or will you consume the entire can in onw meal. That my biggest problem with purchasing it.


----------



## LC1984 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the review @ItsJustMe, good to have options. How does the shelf life compare to other canned meats?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Thanks for the review. But a question.
> If it is just you and spouse, how do you plan on storing left overs, since it's a 28 oz can or will you consume the entire can in onw meal. That my biggest problem with purchasing it.


Chances are when the SHTF, it will bring others to your door. Right now it's just me and the Mrs. I expect several family members to show up.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

The Keystone website has a _neat search function_ that lets you find the stores nearest your zipcode that carry their stuff. ...the nearest store to me is 250 miles away in Midland TX :/


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

ItsJustMe said:


> LOL! During certain times of the year, the pasture that borders my property line has beef cattle on it. They come right up to the fence, maybe six feet away? But I just can't figure out how to drag it over into my little back yard (across an irrigation ditch, too).


That what Tractors, Winches, Chains and 4 wheel drive is for. 😀


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> I have been buying canned meat at WalMart for my stash. I am not in a position to garden or can my own food, run a generator or set up house solar. For cooking, I have plenty of propane, butane, a small camp stove that uses either, and a fireplace with a shed full of wood. This evening, I thought I would give this canned meat a try before adding too many more. I am accustomed to eating fresh, most of my stash is canned so no need to cook or even warm if that becomes an issue.
> 
> This one is ground beef, ingredients are cooked ground beef and salt. No preservatives, no water added. I ate the first two bites right out of the can, room temp, always think "worst case scenario". Not bad at all. For dinner tonight, I made an envelope of onion gravy mix, and placed a portion of the beef in the gravy, and served it over instant mashed potatoes with a side of canned green beans. I was surprized at how good it was and extra comforting, too. Cost for the can (28 oz) was around $7.00. I figure I can get four to five servings out of that can. Unless I give some to my dog, too; he gobbled it right down.
> 
> ...


Bought a case of that stuff mail order from the factory a year or two back. Makes a surprising good version of vegegtable beef stoup..and a heck of good sloppy Joe with a a big can of Manwich Sauce. Great choice. Still have some left and saving it for a rainy day.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

paraquack said:


> Thanks for the review. But a question.
> If it is just you and spouse, how do you plan on storing left overs, since it's a 28 oz can or will you consume the entire can in onw meal. That my biggest problem with purchasing it.


I live alone, ItsJustMe (and my little furry companion). As long as I have refrigeration, I will keep it there and eat it over a few days, at least. If it is anytime but summer, I will put it in a storage container outside as this is cold weather country. During summer, it will go downstairs in the crawl space in a mouse proof container.

@inceptor There is one family member here, lives five miles away. Would he come over? Maybe. I would be happy to share with him. He is also a solo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Living in AZ, I rarely see temps low enough to keep anything without refrigeration. Fortunately, I have a AC/DC frig/freezer (about 40 years old, but works great) to store a few things in as necessary. Unfortunately, it about the size of 2- 24 packs of beer. I think I'll stick to Spam and the small cans of beef and chicken.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Keystone meats come in 14 ounce cans also but they're harder to find than ammo.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

this is a very interesting topic about cooking and preserving stew ... 
our family canned meat in the late 80s - early 90s ...
because we were worried about the collapse of the USSR. 
------ 
i know the cooking technology and use it periodically. I can tell you how to do it in reality ... 
but.. 
I do not advise you to believe any text from the Internet.
Don't trust anyone, not even me ..
To get information for cooking canned meat, you must: 

Option 1 (if you are inexperienced) 
1. find links on the Internet to a real paper Book, not "chatting on the forums" 
2. Find a real Book and study it ... 

Option 2
Listen to your Granny ... Old people know how to cook. 

Otherwise, Botulism and Death.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

The fact that the only ingredients are cooked beef and sea salt it seems like it would be easy enough to make your own for people who do their own canning. 

I don't but might be worth someone trying if they haven't already.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> I have been buying canned meat at WalMart for my stash. I am not in a position to garden or can my own food, run a generator or set up house solar. For cooking, I have plenty of propane, butane, a small camp stove that uses either, and a fireplace with a shed full of wood. This evening, I thought I would give this canned meat a try before adding too many more. I am accustomed to eating fresh, most of my stash is canned so no need to cook or even warm if that becomes an issue.
> 
> This one is ground beef, ingredients are cooked ground beef and salt. No preservatives, no water added. I ate the first two bites right out of the can, room temp, always think "worst case scenario". Not bad at all. For dinner tonight, I made an envelope of onion gravy mix, and placed a portion of the beef in the gravy, and served it over instant mashed potatoes with a side of canned green beans. I was surprized at how good it was and extra comforting, too. Cost for the can (28 oz) was around $7.00. I figure I can get four to five servings out of that can. Unless I give some to my dog, too; he gobbled it right down.
> 
> ...


I made a crock pot of chili with one can. This morning , I added another can. Best by 1/20. tomatoes were best by 6/20

It's OK, but like SPAM, it's already cooked and will work . Heck I'm having it for dinner

Maine Marine reviewed it here. Suprised it's not in the new recommended area.


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

you can make a stew from any meat ... 
- meat of wild animals, - and also from livestock 
--- but, I repeat, don’t mess around on your own if you don’t have experience ... 

otherwise 
- Botulism and Death .. to you, covid19 will seem like an easier death. 
I looked at American websites about survival and how you try to cook stew .. 
my conclusion. 
Americans are children or teenagers ...
they don't know how. see: (very short)

1.the meat of wild animals contains nasty worms ... 
2. The pig eats everything (Pig like man) that's why there is a lot of nasty stuff in her meat ... 
3. A cow or ram eats grass. therefore - this is the best meat for stew, but it is the worst meat for human blood ..

A person has blood like a pig ..


----------

